# Contagious canine cancer



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There is an article in the January 24th issue of _Science_ magazine about canine transmissible venereal tumor, also known as transmissible venereal tumor: Transmissible Dog Cancer Genome Reveals the Origin and History of an Ancient Cell Lineage. I was not aware that such a cancer existed, let alone that it would be a sexually transmitted disease. This one has been traced back 11,000 years to a single dog.

Another article on the subject is here: http://www.slate.com/blogs/wild_thi...issible_venereal_tumor.html?wpisrc=burger_bar.

I don't know anything more about this, but thought it might be of interest to others here.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow. Thank you


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds just like the virus that causes cervical cancer in women.


----------

